# Severe peeing problems... Urgent Help ASAP.



## OKGost (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey everyone.

I'm sorry I haven't been able to introduce myself officially in the newbie forums, but I really needed to get this posted as soon as possible.

Our family is having problems with our black chihuahua. He's been housetrained ever since we got him. We haven't really had any problems with him peeing everywhere, but lately (NOW he's 1 Yr. and 1/2 Old) he's been peeing EVERYWHERE. He's peed in every single room, & he's peed on most of the beds.

He usually had this very funny squat that he would pee in, but in the past month, he's started to lift his hind-legs. He's also peeing on in the lawn in random spurts. He used to pee only in one spot, peeing for about 10 continuous seconds (when he finished, he WAS finished)... but now he pees on every corner of the fence, a random leaf or two, and some rocks... We never know when he's done!

Even after he's peed outside, we bring him in a a few minutes later he pees again! My parents are becoming frustrated and are threatening to get rid of him if something doesn't happen soon. I don't know what to do... 

We had a method of housetraining him, which was that everytime he peed somewhere indoors, we'd grab him by the neck, rub his whiskers and snout wherever he did it, give him a spanking or two, and sent him out the door for about 15 minutes. This worked wonderfully back then... we've tried it again, but it's not working .

Please... any suggestions would be helpful. I don't want to lose my dog. I love him and he's been a great companion, but I don't want to have problems with my parents anymore .

-Francisco


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Firstly, it sounds to me like your dog is marking his territory... is he neutered? The first thing you should do is call your vet and schedule an appointment to get him neutered. That may not even stop him, though. The thing is, once a dog starts marking, it can become a habit if they've been doing it for a period of time. Have you heard of belly bands? They are pieces of cloth that you wrap around your dog's tummy, and it prevents them from marking (they will do it inside the band). 

Also, you cannot yell at a dog and wipe its face onto its own feces or urine... this is a horrible method of training and has been proven to not work. I have always used the praise method with my dogs, and it worked wonders. If you catch your dog going to the bathroom in the wrong spot, pick him up and move him to the right spot and praise him. If you say no, they will think that you are yelling at them for peeing... and then they won't want to go anywhere. And rubbing a dog's face in their waste: I think this is the worst.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I've never owned a chihuahua male, but I have heard that its always good to get them nutered before they lift they're leg and cause problems such as those, good luck!




jessiegrl22 said:


> Also, you cannot yell at a dog and wipe its face onto its own feces or urine... this is a horrible method of training and has been proven to not work. I have always used the praise method with my dogs, and it worked wonders. If you catch your dog going to the bathroom in the wrong spot, pick him up and move him to the right spot and praise him. If you say no, they will think that you are yelling at them for peeing... and then they won't want to go anywhere. And rubbing a dog's face in their waste: I think this is the worst.



I am not in anyway shape or form trying to cause trouble, but maybe coming about that more nicely is nessary, I often see members harping on others for the ways they train there Chi on many differnt topics.

Understand that some people come about things more harshly, maybe because other methods didn't work, you never know. 

Sorry, again, trying not to cause trouble just had my say :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I didn't mean for that to be mean; I wasn't harping on that at all. I was just saying that it wasn't a good training method.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

jessiegrl22 said:


> I didn't mean for that to be mean; I wasn't harping on that at all. I was just saying that it wasn't a good training method.



I just thought the words "You cannot" was a little, harsh maybe? I dont know, but some people could take offence to it. I am sure she will read that and re-consider on her terms, and take in to consideration what you said, because you have a point...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I wasn't trying to come off mean, and I'm sorry if I did... What I meant was, you shouldn't rub a dog's nose in it's waste, and here is my better explanation:

Rubbing a dogs nose in its waste will not teach it not to pee on the carpet, or hitting a dog for doing something will not teach it not to do whatever its doing. Dogs dont have the frame of mind to understand that they are being hit because he did such and such and such.

Training a dog is not easy, it takes patience and time. People who use methods that rely on punishment and negative reinforcement obviously dont want to take the time to actually train their dog. They are looking for a quick fix. Its much easier to raise a hand than to actually analyze the behavior and use behavioral training to eliminate the undesired behavior in the animal.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

jessiegrl22 said:


> I wasn't trying to come off mean, and I'm sorry if I did... What I meant was, you shouldn't rub a dog's nose in it's waste, and here is my better explanation:
> 
> Rubbing a dogs nose in its waste will not teach it not to pee on the carpet, or hitting a dog for doing something will not teach it not to do whatever its doing. Dogs dont have the frame of mind to understand that they are being hit because he did such and such and such.
> 
> Training a dog is not easy, it takes patience and time. People who use methods that rely on punishment and negative reinforcement obviously dont want to take the time to actually train their dog. They are looking for a quick fix. Its much easier to raise a hand than to actually analyze the behavior and use behavioral training to eliminate the undesired behavior in the animal.


'


There ya go  .. I was looking more out how she'd take it..
Ok DONE lol. No more!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

A good way to housetrain your dog is if you see them starting to go to the bathroom on the floor you can shake a can with pennies in it to startle them and take them outside, as soon as they go give them a treat so they know that going potty outside gets them treats. Fudge is 2 years old now and is not nuetered and has never tried to mark anything in the house. My suggestion would be to start training him all over again using a crate because he is marking his territory. If you are not watching him he should be crated so he does not have the opportunity to mark anything. 
I would also try to explain to your parents that the way they are housetraining is not the proper way and it is just going to make your dog scared of you.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Lol, i don't really get that post.. I think someone hit me with a dumbstick because for some reason reading it repeatdly still doesnt get me to understand!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

There I edited.  Does this make more sense?


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep! Sorry lol :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

It does sound like marking. As someone asked has your dog benn neutered. If not it often helps.


----------



## Roxys Mom (Apr 13, 2005)

I would suggest that you make sure he is kept in a confined area like a kitchen or bathroom and not let him have the run of the house until you can re-train him. I agree that it sounds like he is marking his territory. You should also make sure to clean all of the areas that he has marked with a type of enzymatic cleanser like Nature's Miracle so that if he returns to that area it will not smell.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Another thing about un-neutered males and such is that they will want to mark their territory in other places other than their house...I have a medium sized dog that got neutered late in life and he to this day, TRIES to get out and roam the neighborhood so he can "Mark his Territory"! It drives me insane! :x 

Good Luck!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

GET HIM NEUTERED! from what you said the most likely cause of htis is hes now an adult male and hes marking his teritory...lifting the leg peeing a little then moving on to the next thing to pee a little on and anything verticle WILL get marked so walls door frames beds ect...
hes also at that agew where if he hasnt started "humping" then thats gonna start up soon too...
theres also the risk of testicular cancer if hes not neutered and not beeing used for breeding...as well as possible other behavioural issues that CAN come around with an unneutered male...hes also going to want to wander...specially if theres unspayed females in the area...

once neitered you should find that the behaviour stopps just a little, then you going to have to retrain the rest out of him. and i DO NOT suggest the scruff rub the nose in it or hit the dog.
this method instead of teathicn ght edog instead instills fear into him, it usually doesnt stop the behaviour instead forces the behaviour into quiet (instead of peeing on the side of the bed hell pee under the bed or behind the couch ect)

what you need to do is a distraction method. if you see him lifitng his leg inside the house...clap your hands (a can with some pennies also works well) and firmly say NO then take him outside and instead of just leaving him out there stay with him watch him till he pees out there and as soon as he does in a happy tone say Good Boy...and give him a treat...hell very quickly learn marking inside the house will get a loud sound he doesnt like and oding it outside will get him a treat...i mean which would you do?!

the biggest thing to rember is no matter what you HAVE to be consistent, (do the same thing over and over and over) and be PATIENT...

hes just doing what natures telling to...having him neutered will remove the cause of the need to mark the territory (testosterone) after that the marking is habit based...so get him neutered first...then just lots of patients...during that time if you want to confine him to a kitchen or something when he cant be watched closely...or even crate training. he'll soon learn...as long as you reward for good behaviour. and distract/ignore the bad.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I know its been said but the best way to potty train a dog is to create train. I use to work for an obedience trainer and went with her to seminars about training and every seminar said something positive about create training.

Rubbing a dog in its mess and getting mad will only teach that dog not to potty in front of you. They will instead potty inside and just hide it...because they dont get what they are being yelled at for. It is not in their nature to potty in a certain spot....that is a human rule and it will take time for them to learn. If you shout and put the dogs face in the mess, the dog isnt learning to go outside....the dog is only learning that pottying in general is bad and they will either hide when they mess or if they poop we have seen dogs eat their poop...not because they like it but because they are so stressed about being caught they want to get rid of it.

I would check on create training and positive reinforcement for your dog. Chi's are really sensative and do NOT do well with harsher training methods. 

I have also heard about the pennies in the can....this startles them and gets them to stop when u catch them in the act. Its really good because it gets them to stop and you dont have to get upset and shout. Really you should only startle them or tell them 'no' when u catch them in the act and not after the fact. 

I do agree though hitting a dog and rubbing its face in the mess will NOT help potty train them. All they realize is that pottying get them yelled at and hit.

Hope this helps. Remember to just stay calm and consistant. Dogs, especially chi's, can sense when we are mad or upset and they will get very upet. They do not react well if we are all upset...they wont be able to focus on what you are trying to teach them. Its hard, but chi's are known to be difficult to potty train so dont worry.

Also, I also agree...neutering him is a must! 

Take care and let us know how your chi does or if you need more help!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

This is quite similar to someone i know.

They have a West Highland Terrier (was best mates with my westie!) 
Well anyways...
She got her dog aged 8weeks, and decided she would use a normal method of puppy pads, gradually moving them to the door, and then taking her dog outside.
I remember been round her house once when her dog was about 8months old, and she was really really stressed out, pulling her hair out! lol
She caught her dog 'in the act' doing it on the kitchen floor, about 3ft from the puppy pad. He would only sometimes go on the pad, but would usually not bother, and do it wherever he wanted.
She would sometimes pick him up, kneel down to the mess and point his nose at it..and shout 'no...naughty' and told me she rarely rubbed his nose in it.
Also, he would 'go' outside, and would do it like a normal dog, pee everywhere every 10seconds lol
For about 10months, he did his business inside where-ever he wanted, but when he was outdoors, would also do it everywhere.
This got me confused as to why he did this...if he was comfortable to do it outside, then why did he constantly do it inside, and never attempt to prefer to do it outside :? 

Well i suppose her training was a little wrong, and she should have gone about it differently, but hes ok now, fully house-trained, thanks to her taking a calmer approach to things and buying a litter-tray for him!
(and he ISNT neutered) :wink: 

I hope this all works out for you, and i wouldnt advise to carry on rubbing his nose in it and spanking him xxx


----------

